
Free online masterclasses in Erlang programming - gits1225
http://www.kent.ac.uk/news/kentlife/6083/launch-of-free-online-masterclasses-in-programming
======
rdtsc
These are very good. Highly recommended:

Here are some direct links to playlists:

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLR812eVbehlwEArT3Bv3U...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLR812eVbehlwEArT3Bv3UfcM9wR3AEZb5)

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLR812eVbehlwq4qbqswOW...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLR812eVbehlwq4qbqswOWH7NLKjodnTIn)

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLR812eVbehlx6vgWGf2FL...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLR812eVbehlx6vgWGf2FLHjkksAEDmFjc)

------
felixgallo
Kent and all involved should be proud of this. These videos serve as an
excellent, approachable introduction to Erlang.

------
paulornothing
I've been seeing a lot of articles about Erlang recently any reason?

~~~
bzalasky
Elixir (which leverages the Erlang VM) has been gaining some momentum, so it
could be related to that. Alternatively, distributed systems are more abundant
than they've ever been, and many of the problems they present have been solved
in Erlang.

------
jzelinskie
Erlang isn't a terribly complex language, rather I believe OTP is the barrier
to entry for me. Anyone know good docs for OTP? I've read LYSE a while ago,
but is there something specifically for OTP?

~~~
felixgallo
Did you maybe stop before, or skip the parts, about OTP in LYSE? It's got
solid, comprehensive coverage in my opinion.

~~~
jzelinskie
I think I maybe just went too fast through that section. If that's the best
place to learn it with an understanding of the language primitives, I'll just
reread it.

